# Where to go from here?



## whipflip15 (28 September 2010)

Hello all,

I've read a few introductory books on investing and trading but there are hundreds of books out there and the ones I read don't seem to be the best. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend what they believe the best books are on each of these topics:

- Economics
- Equity markets
- Technical analysis
- Fundamental analysis
- Short term trading strategies
- Investing strategies
- and also FX, futures, options and CFDs.

I'm a very quick reader and learner so if you have any favourite books I would love to read them. Also, are there any other major topics I should cover to get a broad overview of financial markets and how to trade them?

Thanks, Andy.


----------



## Julia (28 September 2010)

Hello Andy

For a very easy to read introduction to charting/price action, Stan Weinstein's "Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets".

It has been around for many years now and has stood the test of time imo.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 September 2010)

whipflip15 said:


> are there any other major topics I should cover to get a broad overview of financial markets and how to trade them?
> 
> Thanks, Andy.




I would reckon that an education in gambling would help, understanding probability, fear and the basics of human behaviour...just hanging around this forum should make it clear that there's alot of different people doing similar things in lots of different ways.


----------



## maca77 (28 September 2010)

Hi, this is my first post.  I have also had Stan Weinstein's "Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets" recommended to me, has anyone had any experience with Jim Berg's Share Trading Education.  From reading other posts I can see there are many spruikers out there but I cant find any bad posts about Jim Berg.  If anyone has any info on him and his program that would be great.


----------



## whipflip15 (28 September 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> I would reckon that an education in gambling would help, understanding probability, fear and the basics of human behaviour...just hanging around this forum should make it clear that there's alot of different people doing similar things in lots of different ways.




Interesting you say that because I come from a poker background and everything I have read on trading psychology is just gambling psychology. The majority of concepts seem the same (so far). I guess I'm a mathematician and poker player wanting to transition into a trader.


----------



## whipflip15 (28 September 2010)

Julia said:


> Hello Andy
> 
> For a very easy to read introduction to charting/price action, Stan Weinstein's "Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets".
> 
> It has been around for many years now and has stood the test of time imo.




Thanks. I'm just about to start read it now. I'm happy that it seems to ocver some of the economic factors involved.


----------



## weird (29 September 2010)

After reading it, you will feel wiser, but may have trouble applying any of it.

Leon Wilson's books were the beginning of my trading education book wise.


----------



## whipflip15 (29 September 2010)

weird said:


> After reading it, you will feel wiser, but may have trouble applying any of it.
> 
> Leon Wilson's books were the beginning of my trading education book wise.




I'm feeling wiser already and I'm only half way through.


----------



## joea (29 September 2010)

Whipflip15
Alexander Elder's book "Come in to my Trading Room" actually comes with a
study guide.
I believe this book and Weinstein's are the best I have read.

If you are just an investor Colin Nicholson's book "The Agressive Investor"
has a disc which goes through numerous stocks and shows how to pick them.

People may disagree with me, but there is three things that are important.
a Trends (The trend is your friend) Trade with the trend.
b Support & Resistance.
c Volume

When trading you need to pick your time frame you are investing in.
Day, position trading or investing. Once you have done this you then utilise the chart periods to suit.
i.e. If you are a position trader, you will use daily for reference, weekly on selecting the stock in regard to trend and support and resistance and possibly one hour for entry to reduce slippage.
The books have it all.
Cheers


----------



## whipflip15 (29 September 2010)

joea said:


> Whipflip15
> Alexander Elder's book "Come in to my Trading Room" actually comes with a
> study guide.




Thanks. I've just started it now. 

Does anyone have a recommendation for a book on TA and also one on short term trading strategies?


----------



## Tysonboss1 (29 September 2010)

whipflip15 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've read a few introductory books on investing and trading but there are hundreds of books out there and the ones I read don't seem to be the best. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend what they believe the best books are on each of these topics:
> 
> ...




"The Intelligent Investor" By benjiman Graham.
"Security Analysis" By David Dodd and Benjiman Graham.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (29 September 2010)

whipflip15 said:


> - Economics




'An Inquiry into the Nature and Causes of the Wealth of Nations ' or for short 'The wealth of nations' By Adam Smith.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (29 September 2010)

Tysonboss1 said:


> "The Intelligent Investor" By benjiman Graham.
> "Security Analysis" By David Dodd and Benjiman Graham.




Heres what the worlds greatest investor thinks,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCZMs01W0KM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02_kWrNOAQk&feature=related


----------



## johenmo (30 September 2010)

whipflip15 said:


> I'm a very quick reader and learner so if you have any favourite books I would love to read them. Also, are there any other major topics I should cover to get a broad overview of financial markets and how to trade them?
> Thanks, Andy.




CFDs - Supercharge your trading - Jeff Cartridge
Van Tharp's Financial Freedom book (forget the exact title) - first one I read and I'm glad I did.
TA - read through ASF.  And learn about price and volume.  This gelled with me about 5 months ago and I have been able to filter out charts that look less likely to trend.  There's a free ebook about Volume Spread Analysis - and google the term.


----------



## craigj (30 September 2010)

for tech analysis the books by darryl guppy or loiuse bedford are really good easy to read suited to beginers and the experienced


----------



## bullet21 (2 October 2010)

johenmo said:


> CFDs - Supercharge your trading - Jeff Cartridge
> Van Tharp's Financial Freedom book (forget the exact title) - first one I read and I'm glad I did.
> TA - read through ASF.  And learn about price and volume.  This gelled with me about 5 months ago and I have been able to filter out charts that look less likely to trend.  There's a free ebook about Volume Spread Analysis - and google the term.




Is the Van Tharp book really that good? Its recommended in many places but its also got a lot of mixed reviews.


----------



## whipflip15 (3 October 2010)

Thanks for all replies. I have enough reading material for the next few weeks. I'll get back when I've read through these.


----------



## johenmo (23 November 2010)

bullet21 said:


> Is the Van Tharp book really that good? Its recommended in many places but its also got a lot of mixed reviews.




Sorry for delay - not followed up for a while.  I think so.  First one I read.  Bits didn't make sense but the money management side did, as did the biases bit.  Quite thick - borrow it from the library - I did.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 November 2010)

johenmo said:


> Sorry for delay - not followed up for a while.  I think so.  First one I read.  Bits didn't make sense but the money management side did, as did the biases bit. Quite thick - borrow it from the library - I did.




Ha, I was recently re-reading Part 1, Chapter 2 about biases and in my opinion, one would have a purely mechanical system to not be bias. Apart from the biases that created the mechanical system. 

Many authors/lecturers/self proclaimed gurus out there piquing our desire for knowledge but as the saying goes ....

"If you meet Buddha on the road, kill him!"


----------



## johenmo (25 November 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> Ha, I was recently re-reading Part 1, Chapter 2 about biases and in my opinion, one would have a purely mechanical system to not be bias. Apart from the biases that created the mechanical system.




A purely mechanical system appeals to me as I coudl succumb to bias.  But I took from it the overall concept of try not to let emotion over-rule your system if it is mechanical, and managing risk is so important that I didn't quite understand until I got bitten.


----------

